# Dolphin Super skiff



## Wilderness (May 28, 2012)

What prop are you Dolphin Super skiff boaters running? Which engine powers your boat?


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Early 90s SS hull. I believe my 3-blade prop is a Powertech...but I'm having trouble recalling. I ran a 60 Merc for years and it balanced great on the boat and allowed me to pole real skinny. I now have a 2-stroke Yammy 90 that I love -- makes the skiff a bit more ass heavy but I like the extra juice since I make long runs in the Glades backcountry.

Hoping to see some replies to the OP's post. I like the way my SS is set up but I've always suspected that with some prop tweakage I could squeeze better performance out of her.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Turbo 13 1/4 X 15 pitch with a 90 Yamaha 2 stroke on my 2006 vacuum bagged fiberglass Super Skiff. I also have a 15 re pitched to 14 for heavier loads and a 13 pitch which turns too many RPM's, but has a fast hole shot. It had a Powertech on it when I bought it. Same performance as the 17 pitch Turbo. I like the cup on the Turbo when the engine is trimmed up high in shallow water. No slip or blow out. Top speed is 42MPH with a light load with the Turbo 15 pitch.


----------

